# Inherited Bulova Accutron - Help Needed Please



## magnum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This is my first post on a forum of any kind so be gentle! I'll post a general intro on the newbie forum to say hi....... i'm also new to the whole watch fetish thing so don't expect much in the way of techy knowledge.

Anyway..... I've inherited a Bulova Accutron from my grandad and would like to bring it back up to scratch. I don't want to lose the character / soul of the watch.... just make it usable. It was humming when i got it about 2 years ago but has been in a draw and presumably the battery has died as its no longer running. From some quick searching and opening the back i think im dealing with a 2181g movement from 1972 ish?? ( there is no date stamp on the case or movement ) however the dealer stamp dates the sale at 1977.

Im pretty sure It was his daily wear, which is why its "seen some action"!! i'm also pretty sure he would have only had battery changes done ( most likely by a shoe bar or similar) and probably never serviced. He had it from new as a long service gift from work.

After speaking to RLT i was given "Silverhawk" name as a point of contact for service work etc....... hopefully they will see this post....... Im open to advice / help from anyone one though!!!!

In summary id like to sort out the following

1 - I need a full service

2 - I'd like to get the correct battery setup so i can use it.

3 - Get the crystal re-polished or replaced?

4 - get the missing areas of gold plate on the case repaired or isolated so i can wear it without irritation or green skin from the base metal.

5 - find out if this is the original strap or a later replacement

6 - get as much history about the watch as possible..... possible model name, number made/rarity.

I know this is a long list.......just appreciate any help anyone can offer...... ive posted some pics below.... ive followed the instructions so i hope it works!!

Many thanks


----------



## magnum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmmm photos not working i'll keep trying..... any help gratefully recieved


----------



## magnum (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely looking watch, Magnum...If you want to find Paul (Silver Hawk)...all you have to do is click the red 'Electric Watches' banner at the top of this page...that's his site...it's as simple as that! Welcome to the forum, BTW!


----------



## magnum (Jan 11, 2013)

Brilliant.... Thanks roger, i think i may have found his site by accident on google but didnt realise it was the same person. I'll drop him an email.

james


----------

